# Your VW ID.4 EV reservation is confirmed



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone else put in a reservation today?

I have been out of vw's for a few years but I had been waiting to see what they were gonna do and I just cant wait. I ordered a 1st edition in Glacier White Metallic.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Yep, reserved a Dusk Blue Metallic AWD Pro with the Lunar Gray interior. Looks like the 1st Edition's sold out in the U.S., which is great!


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Yep, reserved a Dusk Blue Metallic AWD Pro with the Lunar Gray interior. Looks like the 1st Edition's sold out in the U.S., which is great!


Did you get any email confirmation after completing the reservation? I successfully completed the process, got to the confirmation page, but the reservation does not show on the "myVW" account, and I didn't get any email confirmation. My credit card was charged for $100


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

rhgti1 said:


> Pelican18TQA4 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, reserved a Dusk Blue Metallic AWD Pro with the Lunar Gray interior. Looks like the 1st Edition's sold out in the U.S., which is great!
> ...


I did get a confirmation email, yes. I already had a MyVW account (or really, a Car-Net account) so it just logged me in with that info when I clicked on the link to create the account after the confirmation page of the reservation.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

I reserved a blue 1st. Got an email confirmation and number. 
The ID.4 will be replacing my 2013 Jetta hybrid sel premium. 
I am amped!😁


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> I did get a confirmation email, yes. I already had a MyVW account (or really, a Car-Net account) so it just logged me in with that info when I clicked on the link to create the account after the confirmation page of the reservation.


Thanks. I eventually got an email confirmation (5 hours after reserving) and it appeared in the myVW account.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

rhgti1 said:


> Thanks. I eventually got an email confirmation (5 hours after reserving) and it appeared in the myVW account.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

So is the ID.4 1st a limited number run? How many then?


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

ricer_dad said:


> So is the ID.4 1st a limited number run? How many then?
> Just asking.


Yes as the 1st editions are produced in Germany where the others will be made in TN when the plant gets to production. I do not know numbers but if they are all sold out im sure there will be a total at some point.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

BADpolizei said:


> Yes as the 1st editions are produced in Germany where the others will be made in TN when the plant gets to production. I do not know numbers but if they are all sold out im sure there will be a total at some point.


So if you ordered a PRO you would have to wait till TN starts? I was thinking the 1st was a limited edition with a few of the upgrades from all the main upgrade packages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

ricer_dad said:


> So if you ordered a PRO you would have to wait till TN starts? I was thinking the 1st was a limited edition with a few of the upgrades from all the main upgrade packages.


Yea, that's why projected delivery times were different. The 1st editions are 1st quarter 21 and the Pro were going to be mid 21. The lower model non pro (possibly smaller battery) that are not for sale yet were gonna be 22.

If you ordered can check something for me, when you log in to the website for your conformation if you got the Pro what do the order steps say? for my 1st edition one of the stages say "Arriving in the US" this shouldn't be there for the Pro since they are supposed to be built in TN. If it is there then I might be wrong but that's what I understood from the presentation.


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

I re watched the launch video, so I was wrong. The Pros that deliver 21 look like they will come from Germany too. 2022 is when they plan to start production in TN so the twin engine version that has 300 hp will probably be the first model made there along with the smaller battery version.


----------



## onie (Sep 10, 2000)

Reserved Blue 1st Edition. Got the confirmation.


----------



## keitha1 (Jan 5, 2003)

*ID.4 AWD Pro with both Statement and Gradient Package*

Put a reservation on a ID. 4 fully decked out - AWD (needed here in the mountains), Pro, Dusk Blue Metallic with black seating interior. Also both the Statement and Gradient packages. 
MSRP tops out at $49,675 
I can always remove the packages, but I'll decide for sure once I see one and get to test drive one.

I also have a Mach-E 1st Edition on order (around $10K more similarly optioned), but if I am not happy with the seating position (or anything else about it), I'll cancel and wait for this (next summer?)
The Mach-E is supposed to have a little more range. :beer:


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone else already looking for wheels? I think these will look sick with something aggressive and a slight lowering. I also want to change the silver upper part to black along with the roof rails. Probably just wrap those parts to begin with.


----------



## aprost22 (Jan 7, 2011)

I placed a reservation, for a White metallic, dual motor, black interior, fully optioned ID4 Pro. This will be a welcome addition, to my Pure White Autobahn GTI. Hopefully, they'll get to my reservation before the 200k unit/tax credit cutoff. A combination of the Federal tax credit and the NY State tax credit makes this a very attractive deal. If you haven't done so, research the qualifications, for the Federal Tax credit. Don't take it for granted, that you qualify, for the entire $7500 tax credit.

Al ..


----------



## onie (Sep 10, 2000)

Federal tax credit is pretty much useless if you do not owe taxes. Also If you lease your EV, the tax credit goes to the manufacturer. However, dealerships often factor the tax credit into the cost of the lease, lowering your down payment or monthly payments. Need to verify all that with VW credit if financing/leasing. The dealerships are just delivery stops and terms are with VW Credit I was told.


----------



## Corrado-Diesel (Aug 7, 2012)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Yep, reserved a Dusk Blue Metallic AWD Pro with the Lunar Gray interior. Looks like the 1st Edition's sold out in the U.S., which is great!


Dang, I placed it for the same exact thing last night. Great minds think alike. I had been thinking of a golf r with awd, but for the times an electric car makes more sense.

I never received a confirmation email, but my card was charged by my preferred dealership and I took a screen shot of my confirmation #.

What is the web address for the myVW account so I can log back in to track the progress? Also, I do not know where we are supposed to pay the additional $400 to turn our reservation into an order. Do you guys know? Thanks.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Corrado-Diesel said:


> Dang, I placed it for the same exact thing last night. Great minds think alike. I had been thinking of a golf r with awd, but for the times an electric car makes more sense.
> 
> I never received a confirmation email, but my card was charged by my preferred dealership and I took a screen shot of my confirmation #.
> 
> What is the web address for the myVW account so I can log back in to track the progress? Also, I do not know where we are supposed to pay the additional $400 to turn our reservation into an order. Do you guys know? Thanks.


https://www.vw.com/myVW/myreservations/active

In my case it took several hours for the confirmation email to arrive.


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

aprost22 said:


> I placed a reservation, for a White metallic, dual motor, black interior, fully optioned ID4 Pro. This will be a welcome addition, to my Pure White Autobahn GTI. Hopefully, they'll get to my reservation before the 200k unit/tax credit cutoff. A combination of the Federal tax credit and the NY State tax credit makes this a very attractive deal. If you haven't done so, research the qualifications, for the Federal Tax credit. Don't take it for granted, that you qualify, for the entire $7500 tax credit.
> 
> Al ..


I doubt you have to worry about the tax credit - the gasser Tiguan pre-covid was only moving ~125k/year. Not to mention production is still limited - I think they are only able to currently push ~500k units a year GLOBALLY. I think (and hope) the ID.4 will be successful but I don't see it hitting Tiguan sales numbers.


----------



## Corrado-Diesel (Aug 7, 2012)

rhgti1 said:


> Corrado-Diesel said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, I placed it for the same exact thing last night. Great minds think alike. I had been thinking of a golf r with awd, but for the times an electric car makes more sense.
> ...


Thanks!

I had reached out to my preferred VW dealership this morning and they in turn reached out to VW of America. VW of America found my reservation, stated that they would resend it and told the salesman that I should have it within 6 hours. Nevertheless, it took a total of 11 hours before I received my confirmation. Their website must still be catching up from the high demand. Hopefully this means VW will be able to bring out an IDR sports car similar to a Porsche Boxster sooner rather than later...


----------



## Maribo (Dec 7, 2015)

My confirmation email took about a day. The myvw site stalled out, but now it is ok.


----------



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

I reserved a white 1st edition. the blue is nice but dark colors are too hot here in the desert where summer t temps are comsistentty > 100. If you attempt to modify you reservation, notice blue black are sold out. This harkens back to the Spektrum program that nobody could order. 

I'll be trading my 17 R for the ID.4. I really wanted an ID.3 but they're not coming to the US..


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

My VW salesman called us wondering if we might want to trade in our 2017 Alltrack for an ID.4. While it is the first electric vehicle that had any appeal to me, he must have known it was hopeless because when we met the first words out of my mouth were "I have been driving VWs since 1972 and I only buy VWs with manual transmissions." Understanding that critical point, he was able to sell us an Alltrack and a Sportwagen.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

According to Consumer Reports, shipping cost from Germany will be $1195


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

ricer_dad said:


> According to Consumer Reports, shipping cost from Germany will be $1195


When I bought my 08' rabbit I want to say shipping from germany was 8-900 so it seems on par with rising costs over the past 12 years.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

I just read, according to Autoweek, 2000 1st Editions are to be made and will be the first down the assembly line.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

I missed out on the 1st edition but I wanted the AWD configuration anyway. Step 5 says "Arriving in the US" so assuming it's made in Germany. Sucks that it's 1100 shipping. Over the years I've owned many VWs but just two golfs that were German made with the rest coming from Mexico.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone know what the port of entry will be for ID4s?
Somewhere on the east coast, I'm thinking. Then by train to the west. 
I live in central Maryland and hate to get a car in the middle of winter. Cars on the east coast from Virginia north just get too much salt splashed underneath the body. 
Once we get a build order and VIN we'll be able to somewhat track when the EVs should arrive.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I’m pretty sure the vehicles for the northeast/mid-Atlantic come in through Baltimore if I remember correctly. Not sure about the southern part of the east coast.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

That would be great. I live 25 min from Baltimore Marine Terminal. Now just wait to confirm my 1st reservation .


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok, what is an ID4 Pro S ?


----------



## endykwon (Oct 27, 2020)

Maybe its the faster trim? I heard there's going to be different power trims for these cars.. Either way, looking forward to how this all pans out, super exciting stuff.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

I think that there's S, SE, SEL maybe?


----------



## jtl46 (Jan 2, 2013)

*AWD*

I got the urge to buy a new vehicle and figured it was time to go with another VW. I had a Passat wagon for 10 years and restored a 1974 Bug a couple of years ago. Now I have a couple of Mazda's (CX5 and a Miata). We are very low mileage drivers....our CX5 is almost 8 years old and has 24K miles. I started out thinking I wanted a Golf R, then I found out they have not been available in the USA for a couple of years and won't be re-introduced until late next year. Next up, maybe a loaded Golf GTI but I was concerned once the R is available I would shoot myself for getting The GTI. My neighbor who is a Porsche and a Audi driver brought home and Audi e-Tron loaner. It was a nice car, very peppy but too large and too expensive for my tastes. Then I looked up the ID4. I liked the exterior but I was not crazy about the instrument panel mounted on the steering column. Anyway I put in my order and gave them a hundred bucks to get in line. The more I thought about it I concluded the single motor RWD at 200 hp was not going to work for me. One of the nice things about EV's is the torque (I built an electric bike and can almost do wheelies) but the RWD ID4 at over 8 seconds from 0-60 is slow and the AWD is supposed to be a respectable sub 6 seconds. So I will let the ID 4 slide and wait...and wait for the AWD version or if I really get antsy maybe get a Golf GTI. Oh, assuming no factory or dealer incentives the completely loaded AWD will be almost $50K before the Federal tax credit.


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

Just locked in my configuration .


----------

